# Andy McKee



## punisher911 (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone besides me think this guy is amazing? Besides this, some of his remakes/covers are amazing too.


----------



## punisher911 (Nov 30, 2010)

Have to add this...


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 30, 2010)

He is definitely a phenominal guitarist, however I have trouble believing this is not a repost. I listen to his stuff every now and then, need to get some of his albums to get access to it away from the computer though.(meaning my only access is youtube)


----------



## mrlespaulman (Nov 30, 2010)

amazing is an understatement.


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't know if it's a repost. I have just recently found out about him from an acoustic forum. Another musician brought to light by youtube. I believe the story is his friends posted his videos and didn't even know what youtube was. Enough views and people took notice. He's a traveling musician now.


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 2, 2010)

Andy Mckee is pure genius. Best part is he grew up listening to metal, and loves metal. I feel that's why all his shit is so technically sound. "Into the Ocean" is by FAR by favorite song by him. The low notes on that harp guitar send chills down my spine. And the "hook" in the chorus is one of the coolest things my ears have ever heard.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 2, 2010)

punisher911 said:


> Don't know if it's a repost. I have just recently found out about him from an acoustic forum. Another musician brought to light by youtube. I believe the story is his friends posted his videos and didn't even know what youtube was. Enough views and people took notice. He's a traveling musician now.


He has also won a lot of finger picking competitions and whatnot. I can't verify your story however, never heard that.

Check out some Phil Keaggy he has some music in that style also.


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 2, 2010)

he is really amazing. fanned frets. Looks like he has lost a bit of weight for the last video I saw of him on YouTube.


----------



## JSX212 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've seen Andy a couple of times live whenever he comes in my area (once in a blue moon) and hes is even more phenomenal live than on youtube. He's a really nice guy, fantastic guitarist.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Dec 2, 2010)

punisher911 said:


> Don't know if it's a repost. I have just recently found out about him from an acoustic forum. Another musician brought to light by youtube. I believe the story is his friends posted his videos and didn't even know what youtube was. Enough views and people took notice. He's a traveling musician now.





SirMyghin said:


> He has also won a lot of finger picking competitions and whatnot. I can't verify your story however, never heard that.



I can clear this up. Andy already had notoriety in the "woodchoppers" guitar circles. even had played a show or two in Japan when he was still promoting his first album. its when candyrat records under the youtube handle "rpoland" started posting videos of andy playing got noticed. i think his breakthrough song was "drifting"


----------



## punisher911 (Dec 2, 2010)

ok. I'll buy that. lol


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 2, 2010)

Must say I prefer Andrew York anyday


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 2, 2010)

punisher911 said:


> Have to add this...




just saw this for the first time and wow, im hooked


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 3, 2010)

Another one of his I thoroughly enjoy (not that I don't enjoy them all.


----------



## CFB (Dec 3, 2010)

punisher911 said:


> I believe the story is his friends posted his videos and didn't even know what youtube was




Not to be a fact-nazi but.. 
His label (candyrat) decided to shoot some video of him playing some songs from his new album.

And I just love his harp guitar


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 15, 2010)

Its worth mentioning that most of the dudes on CandyRat are great players. While I don't like some of their compositions the playing is generally top notch.

I highly recommend checking out Ewan Dobson as well. I dig him as about much as I like McKee.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 15, 2010)

Can't really get into his stuff (I find it boring for some odd reason), he's nothing short of amazing technically.


----------



## Black_tear (Dec 15, 2010)

My Martin acoustic guitar is signed by him. (the first time he went to Portugal!)
Love his approach and his melodies are great.


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 15, 2010)

One of my favourite acoustic players. I saw him live when he played in the UK a couple of years ago; one word - flawless.


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 15, 2010)

He's alright, but there are others who play in that style that dwarf him. :ahem: Michael Hedges... Phil Keaggy too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 15, 2010)

Richie666 said:


> He's alright, but there are others who play in that style that dwarf him. :ahem: Michael Hedges... Phil Keaggy too.



Not being, in your opinion, the best of the style still does not diminish the merit of his playing or his abilities. His music will continue to be exquisite, regardless of how useless your post is at attempting to gauge him against others. Music is not a competition, it is a journey we may share on the way.


----------



## Jexey (Dec 16, 2010)

McKee regards Hedges as the friend he never met, and if you met the guy you'd understand he would never try to outplay another guitarist. He just wants to jam out.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm hopefully going to get to see him next month. I'm pretty excited. I haven't been to a show in like 2 years now.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 16, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> I'm hopefully going to get to see him next month. I'm pretty excited. I haven't been to a show in like 2 years now.



Awesome, I am hoping he comes back to Canada one day. I didn't seem him back in 08.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 16, 2010)

I love Andy's music...it's great when I need something chill and relaxing.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy McKee is great. Heres a video the bass player in my band made of himself playing along to one of his songs.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2010)

^ is amazing, you should send it to Andy, he would love it!


----------



## stryker1800 (Dec 30, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Can't really get into his stuff (I find it boring for some odd reason), he's nothing short of amazing technically.



I agree, I'm very impressed with his technique, but just can't get into the stuff.


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 30, 2010)

really dig this guy

listened to a couple hours just the other day while on an extended xmas drive


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Dec 30, 2010)

i'm a HUGE andy fan. his music is super inspiring and very influential to my own style of writing on acoustic guitars. i saw him in pittsburgh over the summer at the rex theater, he put on an incredible show with a standard guitar, harp guitar, and baritone guitar in his arsenal. i got to meet him afterwards and gave him a CD of the songs I had made and he very politely accepted it and said he would listen to it on the way to the next show. he's an incredibly nice guy!
if anyone gets the chance to pick up the Joyland CD/DVD combo, DO IT! the music is great (lots of awesome originals and a couple covers of michael hedges and tears for fears) and it has a really cool documentary about how he started and how he recorded the album, along with a few tutorials and demonstrations.


----------



## Darren James (Jan 1, 2011)

Rylynn is one of my favourite songs by Andy and I must say that it sounds great with the fretless. His music is very relaxing and I seem to listen to it more and more I find these days.


----------



## clouds (Jan 1, 2011)

If you ever get the chance to see him, I'd recommend you take it. He's brilliant live, and he wasn't at all expensive when I saw him.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 9, 2011)

Darren James said:


> Rylynn is one of my favourite songs by Andy and I must say that it sounds great with the fretless. His music is very relaxing and I seem to listen to it more and more I find these days.



Rylynn is amazing


----------



## JacobShredder (Jan 10, 2011)

Idk, I cant get into this guy. I mean I think the first like 30 seconds of every song are cool but then..it just gets old.

I actually met some randomass kid in an Indianapolis who could play this song just as well as Andy himself and could play it with it sitting in his lap like a steel guitar.


----------



## Overtone (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the technique and ideas but the compositions I've heard haven't really moved me. His label mate Antoine Dufour writes music that is a lot more interesting to me. Still, I'll get the chance to see more of McKee when he opens for EJ... maybe I haven't heard enough.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Jan 10, 2011)

I grew up in Topeka and Andy McKee was my guitar instructor for a while. When I was new he taught me Tears in Heaven by Eric Clapton. Sometimes I would just bring in a CD and he would listen to it and tab it out while he was listening, when he was playing the electric guitar he played a headless Steinberger. I remember my first lesson he introduced himself and played Drifting if I recall correctly. I had never seen anything like it. I remember being confused that he could play so well and was not famous. I am so glad he made it.


----------

